# ftpd restrictions for anonymous users



## DLichti (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anybody know what exactly the restrictions are when logging into ftpd as anonymous user? The manpage for ftpd only says that there are restrictions, but doesn't specify them.

Lichti


----------

